

Steve Blank on BBC Radio Podcast - lifeisstillgood
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/peter-days-world-of-business/id73330642

======
lifeisstillgood
What struck me was Blank saying various US govt departments get subsidies
(that by implication flow to SV) of 150Billion - which made me think, what is
Sillicon valleys _net_ profit? Is it as great as we think?

